# BIAB Stainless Basket



## citizensnips (1/8/18)

Forgive me as I've been out of the BIAB game for a little while but I've had a search around and come up with nothing.

Does anyone have a decent supplier for stainless steel mesh baskets like the ones seen here https://utahbiodieselsupply.com/brewingfilters.php

For me this is the most functional option for a BIAB grain 'filter' I've seen.
Does anyone know of Australian suppliers or a reliable and 'semi-cheap' overseas supplier that I might be able to source one through? Specifically I'd love to find one designed for a keggle or potentially have one custom made for that vessel.


----------



## hairydog (2/8/18)

Roosterboy has been through the same process of quotes for the build of mesh baskets in a bulk buy,best bit of kit I have purchased,a PM might be the go.
Another mate of mine who works closely downloaded a good diagram with measurements of the basket and took it to an engineering workshop for a price to
build,he purchased a 3 X 2metre piece of 400 micron stainless mesh for around $90,not sure of the total cost but it was quickest alternative to a build from China.


----------



## Hangover68 (2/8/18)

What would be the optimal micron size for this use ? Just found an S/S food grade mesh supplier local to work so might get a quote.

https://www.sswm.com.au/application/woven-mesh/food-processing-drying/


----------



## Bones99 (2/8/18)

According to the website the OP linked, they have this to say about the micron size of their mash baskets.
Hope it points you in the right direction....

_
*Description:*
Looking for an easy way to strain your grain mash without making a mess? Then check out our heavy duty stainless steel 800 micron beer brewing grain mash strainer!









We created this filter based on several requests for an easy to use strainer basket to strain grain mash in! We started by making the diameter small enough so that it would fit inside most beer brewing kettles as well as 5 gallon buckets (yep! Fits them perfectly!). Then we made it 8" tall. This is deeper than our stainless steel bucket filters which means it can accomadate more mash (nearly double the depth of the bucket filter).

For screen material, we went with our heavy duty 800 micron screen. This size is perfect for most grains in that it doesn't plug up like say a 600 micron screen might but also doesn't let the mash through like a 1000 micron screen might. It's also the most popular micron size of our kettle screens making it ideal for straining mash.
_


----------



## hairydog (3/8/18)

I use mine as a mash basket and made from 400 micron mesh,the only difference is mine has feet that sits on the bottom of the urn
keeping base off the element.


----------



## Wobbly74 (3/8/18)

I bought one of these for use in my 50L keggle:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/142833952296

It needed about a 330-340mm cut out and I found a lid that fits as well, though there are probably others:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/391769619873


----------



## Wobbly74 (3/8/18)




----------



## Schikitar (3/8/18)

Love your brewstation Wobbly, that's awesome!


----------



## Roosterboy (3/8/18)

citizensnips said:


> Forgive me as I've been out of the BIAB game for a little while but I've had a search around and come up with nothing.
> 
> Does anyone have a decent supplier for stainless steel mesh baskets like the ones seen here https://utahbiodieselsupply.com/brewingfilters.php
> 
> ...


First up , Thanks Hairydog. Yeah I've been through the process. I think there is a size limit to them in working to there best , the 40 urn is great.
I was looking at doing a bigger one but I got screwed around by the suppliers overseas. If you try now you will have GST plus there can be hidden costs in bringing them into the country , it's a gamble. I tried numerous SS fabrication companies from around the country but no one would build it. I tried a company I know make a similar thing for Manildra at Bomaderry but they told me it's just a pain. Very frustrating. I love the basket ,it makes brew days quick and simple. One thing we do is we found a SS rack that sits on top and we sparge. I'm thinking of setting up a pulley for the basket just from a safety point of view. The last buy I did 2 baskets got knocked and I riveted them and they work perfectly. If someone is after one I can sell one ,just message me.


----------



## hairydog (4/8/18)

Thats what i use a winch to pull the basket above the wort and start sparring from a 12l urn gravity fed at a higher point whilst
this is happening the urn is starting to boil the wort beneath the basket, quick and no mess.


----------



## discosclaw (5/8/18)

Wobbly74 said:


>


Very nice set up there wobbly.


----------



## citizensnips (5/8/18)

Roosterboy said:


> First up , Thanks Hairydog. Yeah I've been through the process. I think there is a size limit to them in working to there best , the 40 urn is great.
> I was looking at doing a bigger one but I got screwed around by the suppliers overseas. If you try now you will have GST plus there can be hidden costs in bringing them into the country , it's a gamble. I tried numerous SS fabrication companies from around the country but no one would build it. I tried a company I know make a similar thing for Manildra at Bomaderry but they told me it's just a pain. Very frustrating. I love the basket ,it makes brew days quick and simple. One thing we do is we found a SS rack that sits on top and we sparge. I'm thinking of setting up a pulley for the basket just from a safety point of view. The last buy I did 2 baskets got knocked and I riveted them and they work perfectly. If someone is after one I can sell one ,just message me.



Interesting. Seems like there is definitely a market for them, shame no one is keen on making them. Yeah when I saw one for the first time I thought of the simplicity of a pulley system and something such as a colander or stainless plate insert with holes drilled in it for sparging. Seems to make a lot of sense. PM sent regarding one of the others you have. 

Cheers


----------



## Roosterboy (9/8/18)

I have one of these SS 400 micron baskets to sell. It has a 25 L Vol ie do 6 or 7 kg easy , probably up to 8 kg of grain. Fits in a 40 L urn.
Asking $ 75 as it has been used but nothing wrong with it.


----------



## PrizeFightinYeti (9/8/18)

Wobbly74 said:


>


What weight of grain can you fit in that basket, Wobbly? Is that the 35x35?


----------



## Wobbly74 (10/8/18)

PrizeFightinYeti said:


> What weight of grain can you fit in that basket, Wobbly? Is that the 35x35?


It's a 31x30 basket from ebay. I'm not a real high gravity brewer so not really sure, but I did a weizenbock recently with a bit over 7kg of grain which seemed fine.


----------



## Mat B (11/8/18)

Wobbly, those photos were all it took to convince me to build something similar for my electric keggle. That is an awesome setup. How did you sort out the drawers? Were they something bought off the shelf (pun intended), or did you build them from scratch? Also, is that a small pump connected to the sparge urn? I want details man!


----------



## PrizeFightinYeti (11/8/18)

Mat B said:


> Wobbly, those photos were all it took to convince me to build something similar for my electric keggle. That is an awesome setup. How did you sort out the drawers? Were they something bought off the shelf (pun intended), or did you build them from scratch? Also, is that a small pump connected to the sparge urn? I want details man!


I agree. Looks outstanding


----------



## Wobbly74 (11/8/18)

Mat B said:


> Wobbly, those photos were all it took to convince me to build something similar for my electric keggle. That is an awesome setup. How did you sort out the drawers? Were they something bought off the shelf (pun intended), or did you build them from scratch? Also, is that a small pump connected to the sparge urn? I want details man!


Was cheap & cheerful  The shelf unit was from bunnings, as were the drawers (from the wardrobe area from memory). I just used some left over plywood to make the sides to mount it against. 

The pump is just a cheap little brown 12v pump from ebay. That one actually just shit itself so just bought another. They come with 1/2" bsp fittings so can be screwed into a standard bulkhead or just some half inch threaded rid and a f/f coupler. 

Everything else was just some leftovers, ply etc.


----------



## Mat B (13/8/18)

Thanks heaps for that info. I went to Bunnings and got some shelves. I must say I was disappointed with the insane price tag for the wardrobe drawers. I went to savers instead and got a set of drawers for $7. Now to keep this post relevant to the thread, I measured the opening on my keggle and it's ~295mm. That basket you have is 310mm, so I would need to widen my opening. I really can't be f'd, because it's a tricky job and I'm really happy with the job I did on the current opening. Does anyone have any ideas for an alternative malt pipe/basket solution? I currently use a voile bag, but I want to remove the plastic sparge bucket from the equation and do pretty much what Wobbly has done.

Here's a pic. Shameless rip-off of Wobbly's fine work.


----------



## Wobbly74 (13/8/18)

Nice  Think I got the drawers from a bargain bin, but those look nicer anyway. I eventually removed (cut) the horizontal bar that goes around the top of the kettle as the ply on the back gave it enough structure. 

Not sure about narrower baskets - what's the diameter of the keggle?


----------



## Mat B (13/8/18)

Good point about the ply, I'll look into that. I've found that bar a bit restricting, especially with the sight glass. I don't want to lower the keggle any further as I need to height for gravity filling cubes. 

The keggle is 360mm total diameter.


----------



## Wobbly74 (13/8/18)

I cut my opening to about 340mm, bit that was to clear a recirculation port fitting. As long as you have enough clearance around the inner rim of the rolled lip, re-cutting the opening is probably the path of least resistance to use something off the shelf...


----------



## Mat B (13/8/18)

Wobbly74 said:


> I cut my opening to about 340mm, bit that was to clear a recirculation port fitting. As long as you have enough clearance around the inner rim of the rolled lip, re-cutting the opening is probably the path of least resistance to use something off the shelf...


Agreed. Damn you..


----------



## pirateagenda (29/8/18)

I bought a sheet of the mesh off ebay quite cheap. Then drilled out the bottom of a 100L pot with a 22mm holesaw and the mesh is bolted in over the top. 

I've read that solid sides on the malt pipe are preferable to ensure all grain gets recirculated through


----------



## Mat B (29/8/18)

Do you have any pics? Sounds interesting


----------



## pirateagenda (30/8/18)

The mesh was something like this.

Ill try and get a photo this afternoon. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/163028662170


----------

